# Impossible de configurer compte Hotmail sur Mail



## Takamine_GD (29 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
je voudrais ajouter mon adresse mail hotmail sur Mail, mais je n'arrive pas du tout à le configurer. Quelqu'un aurait-il un tutoriel ou quelque chose d'autres dans le genre ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## pascalformac (29 Novembre 2014)

et où est le problème?

c'est même quasi automatisé
ensuite il suffit de peaufiner verifier corriger  les details

http://www.arobase.org/outlook-com/relever-boite-outlook-com-avec-logiciel.htm


----------



## Takamine_GD (29 Novembre 2014)

J'ai bien suivi ce qui est dit sur ces tutoriels mais une fois terminé, c'est écrit : "Préférences Comptes Internet ne parvient pas à se connecter au compte "Hotmail"." et que je rentre mon mot de passe il me dit "Impossible de vérifier le nom ou le mot de passe du compte."


----------



## pascalformac (29 Novembre 2014)

c'est qu'il y a une mini erreur dans ce que tu as dactylographié


----------



## Takamine_GD (29 Novembre 2014)

J'ai beau tous vérifié, recommencer, je n'en vois aucune, je n'y comprend plus rien


----------



## pascalformac (29 Novembre 2014)

je viens pour le fun d'en intégrer un dans Mail , en 10 secondes

tu ne donnes aucun détail sur ce que tu cherches à faire
( note le réglage par défaut est en IMAP , pas en pop)


----------



## Takamine_GD (29 Novembre 2014)

Voici mes données de comptes :

Type de compte : hotmail.fr IMAP
Description : adresse@hotmail.fr
Adresse e-mail : adresse@hotmail.fr
Nom complet : Name

Serveur de réception : imap-mail.outlook.com
Nom d'utilisation : adresse@hotmail.fr
Mot de passe : mon mot de passe

Serveur d'envoi (SMTP) : smtp-mail.outlook.com

Certificat TLS : Aucun


----------



## pascalformac (29 Novembre 2014)

verifier TOUS les details 
dans les preferences Mail (de ce compte)
 dont ports , SSL et authentification ( mot de passe)
aussi bien dans l'onglet "avancé"
que dans les reglages du smtp ( en cliquant modifier liste smtp on acede à la zone avancée de reglage de chaque smtp)


----------



## Takamine_GD (29 Novembre 2014)

Voici les autres réglages :

Dans avancé :
Préfixe du chemin IMAP : c'est vide.
Port : 993 Utiliser SSL : Oui
Authentification : Mot de passe
Autoriser l'authentification non sécurisée : Oui
Utiliser la commande IDLE si le serveur la gère

Dans la modification de la liste des serveur STMP :
Description : Aucune
Nom du serveur : smtp-mail.outlook.com
Certificat TLS : aucun
Détecter automatiquement et préserver les réglages du compte : Oui
Port : 587 Utiliser SSL : Oui
Authentification : Mot de passe
Autoriser l'authentification non sécurisée : Oui
Nom d'utilisateur : Mon adresse mail
Mot de passe : Mot de passe de mon adresse mail

Voilà, j'ai écris tous ce qu'on peut régler et je ne voit toujours pas où est le problème, peut être qu'il faut paramétrer quelque chose aussi sur son adresse mail ?


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2014)

curieux car je ne vois pas certaines de ces options en Mail 10*.9
*( OS  que TU as indiqué dans TON picto macg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Takamine_GD (30 Novembre 2014)

Je suis en Mac OS X version 10.10.1 et mon appli Mail est en version 8.1. Il faut que je la mette à jour ? Comment ?


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2014)

aaaah
mais ca change pas mal de choses!

ce yosemite
 clean install ?
ou simple upgrade  avec preservation ou migration réencodage d'anciens utilisateurs)?
( à 99% upgrade )


test
tu vas CREER un utilisateur test PAR et pour yosemite
A tous les coups sur  cet utilisateur et son Mail ca passe

et faudra nettoyer Mail session1
(multitraité)
---
pour changer tes infos  picto macg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est dans les options de ton profil macg


----------

